# any one do professional roof replacement



## 40lutzag (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a 70 GTO with the vinyl top and minor to moderate surface and hole rust. I was wondering if there is a good resto shop on the west coast that can do this. Any thing will help. Thanks


----------

